# 3 biggest enemies of Taxidermy mounts!



## Rick Acker

1. Bugs-Make sure your mount is in a bug free area of your home. I know guys who stick mounts in their garage(usually because of the wife) and that is NOT SMART if you want your mount to last! Moths, beattles, etc...Will all eventually get to your mount, no matter how well it's preserved!

2. Water-High moisture/humidity areas will actually change the chemical balance of the skin and may cause it to decompose. Also, keep your mounts away from high heat areas(fireplaces, vents, etc)...You want to keep your mount in a steady temp. area if at all possible!

3. The Sun!-Any sunlight that hits your mount will fade the color of your feathers, fur, skin, etc...Keep them in a shaded area!

Hope this helps...I've seen people lose mounts because of all of these!


----------



## hoagie

Good post! What is the best way to clean a mount? Whether it is a fish, bird or big game.


----------



## WingedShooter7

to clean a mount i would suggest taking like a rag (for dust) and just slighlt rubbing it with a little water or vacumming it VERY CARFULLY i dont suggest doing this with say a bird lol. Also air it out for a day like on the deck with a bug net around it. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

I would not use water! Even a little...Feather duster with maybe a little dab of dust spray.


----------



## buckseye

cool topic... how do I clean up mounts that the antlers have yellowed from hanging in the bar? I suppose smoke stains. Thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah water if a bad idea unless your trying to get a feather down then its ok.


----------



## kjdouble

Hoagie
What I like to clean shoulder mounts with is any of the equine show coat or hair polish products that are made for show horses ( showsheen, rio vista, cowboy magic) It doesn't have an alcohol base to dry out the hair. Helps repel the dust and puts a nice luster back to the cape. As for fish a soft damp cloth will take off the dust and for my bird I use a woman's blusher brush, it has the softest bristle around, it gives me more control of where I'm dusting over a large feather duster without disturbing the feather tracts.

KJ


----------



## bigpaws

Kj,
that a great tip! 8)


----------

